# Can I get hiv this way?



## freakingout (Feb 6, 2010)

Okay so a couple weeks ago. I was peeing at a friends house, and a little bit got on the toilet seat. So I took a some toilet paper to wipe it off. But it looked like there was some blood or something red on the toilet seat, not my own. I'm not sure if the blood or what ever it was dry or not. I might have had a cut on the area or not, but I don't remember. Anyway, I'm worried. And the freaking site that I posted the original question is freaking down so I can't go back and freaking check. anyway, Could the small bit of blood gone though the toilet paper and gotten into a cut if there was one and get hiv from it? it was .25 to .5 in diameter when the blood was dried... I'd guess it was even smaller in diameter when it was wet.


----------



## BLK13 (Jan 22, 2010)

Call your doc.


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

Yes in theory but the chances are too small for it to happen from what you describe. there are 3 things involved as to whether tranmssion occurs as they teach in first aid...susceptibility such as low immune system in yourself, contact opening width of cut- how much contact of the substance - how much of it, and the infection level amount in the substance. All three have to be present for it to "get through". Sometimes there is contact but the opening wasn't large enough, the amount of HIV is low enough, and your immune system is strong enough to fight it off. 

even if you have a cut, chances are it was too small. What you should do, is find an anonymous free aids clinic that is usually a county clinic and get an oral swab test after 3 months. In the meantime try not to worry.


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

4th thing is that the virus does not live for long outside the body, a few minutes.

I would say if the blood is longer than a few minutes you're okay FOR SURE. 

So snookums, go to sleep in peace.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

freakingout said:


> Okay so a couple weeks ago. I was peeing at a friends house, and a little bit got on the toilet seat. So I took a some toilet paper to wipe it off. But it looked like there was some blood or something red on the toilet seat, not my own. I'm not sure if the blood or what ever it was dry or not. I might have had a cut on the area or not, but I don't remember. Anyway, I'm worried. And the freaking site that I posted the original question is freaking down so I can't go back and freaking check. anyway, Could the small bit of blood gone though the toilet paper and gotten into a cut if there was one and get hiv from it?


Here we go again.. :roll


----------



## sublimit (Aug 16, 2009)

Why are you using a different username?


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

You have already posted this on a different username O_O... SEVERAL TIMES! :O


----------



## disarmonia mundi (Jan 12, 2010)

I saw this exact question on R&S this afternoon, what's going on


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

It's a pretty scary thing to wonder if you have aids for real. Just wait the time out of those 3 months and get a free aids test. There is nothing else yoo can doo.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

sublimit said:


> Why are you using a different username?


I think he was banned under his original name.

And, to answer your question, Freakingout -- no. Unless your friend has AIDS, and you have an open sore somewhere "down there"... the odds are minuscule, if not impossible. Plus, as Sunshine mentioned, the virus doesn't live long outside of the body.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Very, very unlikely. But if you're concerned, get an HIV test. That will clear your mind.


----------



## Laith (Mar 20, 2009)

If the person was HIV positive, it doesnt matter how small the drop of blood is, blood has a viral titer would be high enough to infect someone even n small amounts. 

It is possible for it to seep through the tissue and enter a cut or even microabrasion (microscopic cut that you cant see with the naked eye) and cause infection. 

I dont want to scare you, just giving you the facts. Its possible you werent exposed in a way that could get you infected. Depending how long the blood was there, the cells could have died and thus HIV inactivated. HIV is vry unstable outside the conditions of the body.

If you want to get an HIV test, you have to wait 6 months for an accurate result. The test is designed to check for HIV-antibodies and it takes about 6 months on average for your body to make antibodies against HIV. If it comes back positive, there will be a 2nd test to be certain. 

Im pre-med studying Microbiology, so I know a bit about this stuff =]
Im sure youll be fine, but to be sure get the ELISA test in 6 months.
Goodluck


----------



## Laith (Mar 20, 2009)

Sunshine009 said:


> Yes in theory but the chances are too small for it to happen from what you describe. there are 3 things involved as to whether tranmssion occurs as they teach in first aid...susceptibility such as low immune system in yourself, contact opening width of cut- how much contact of the substance - how much of it, and the infection level amount in the substance. All three have to be present for it to "get through". Sometimes there is contact but the opening wasn't large enough, the amount of HIV is low enough, and your immune system is strong enough to fight it off.
> 
> even if you have a cut, chances are it was too small. What you should do, is find an anonymous free aids clinic that is usually a county clinic and get an oral swab test after 3 months. In the meantime try not to worry.


They teach that in first aid? I hope this doesnt offend you but this is why its best to ask your doctor rather than people online. So much misinformation out there. Someone should evaluate the information given in these classes before they inform people.


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

I agree with what Laith said. It may be worthwhile to get started on treatment (with AZT http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zidovudine) even before the results of the tests come back to minimize chance of getting the infection. You should see your doctor as soon as possible. 
Other than HIV, I would also be worried about hep B, C because they have a higher chance of transmission. 
Not meaning to scare you, the chances of getting any infection are incredibly small.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

bowlingpins said:


> I agree with what Laith said. It may be worthwhile to get started on treatment (with AZT http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zidovudine) even before the results of the tests come back to minimize chance of getting the infection. You should see your doctor as soon as possible.
> Other than HIV, I would also be worried about hep B, C because they have a higher chance of transmission.
> Not meaning to scare you, the chances of getting any infection are incredibly small.


Sorry, but Post Exposure Prophylaxis (PEP) is not something they should do in a case like this. It's advised in some medium to high risk exposures and this is so far down the risk scale that it barely qualifies as one to begin with.


----------



## Havalina (Dec 18, 2004)

mind_games said:


> Here we go again.. :roll


Thank god, I missed these posts!!


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

zookeeper said:


> Sorry, but Post Exposure Prophylaxis (PEP) is not something they should do in a case like this. It's advised in some medium to high risk exposures and this is so far down the risk scale that it barely qualifies as one to begin with.


I see what you are saying. It is just that the story the OP presents is so vague, it is hard to know what happened. The info we have is limited, for all we know one of the members in the house could be HIV+. Since HIV is basically a death sentence, I would rather err on the side of caution and throw everything at it while it is still vulnerable.
Nonetheless, as you said, going by the given info. prophylaxis is likely not necessary in this case.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

****Thread Lock Warning****
Speaking of blood, I am going straight for the jugular of this thread and cutting off the flow.
PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE INVESTIGATE "TRANSMISSION OF HIV" before pursuing a question like this on this forum.

There are a LOT of components that would have to come together - the speculation will drive you crazy.
(1) No guarantee it was blood - it could have been makeup or nail polish.
(2) Your hand may not have come in contact with that part of the toilet paper - you didn't rub it over your cut.
(3) If it was blood, the person may not even be HIV positive.
(4) The virus can't live long outside the body - cold surfaces would kill it.
(5) The "blood" would have been there a long time to dry - it could have been nail polish or paint.
(6) This occurred two weeks ago and you are worrying about it now.


----------

